# Freezer meat!



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

No horns,but you can't eat those any way! Fried back strap coming up!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Good eating right there, I'm hoping to stick me one this weekend.


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Do the back strap boogie!:dance:


----------

